# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  5ος Διαγωνισμός καναρινιών φωνής Τimbrado 2011

## kon.ts

5ος Διαγωνισμός καναρινιών φωνής Τιμπράδο 2011. 8 με 12 Δεκεμβρίου 2011
Οργάνωση σύλλογος ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ. 

Ο Ελληνικός Σύλλογος Τιμπράδο (ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ.), μέλος της Πανελλήνιας Ορνιθολογικής Ομοσπονδίας (Π.Ο.Ο.), μετά από 
τους τέσσερις (4) επιτυχής πρωτοπόρους διαγωνισμούς Timbrado στην Ελλάδα, ανακοινώνει την διεξαγωγή του 5ου Διαγωνισμού Timbrado 2011. 
Ο διαγωνισμός θα είναι κλειστός, δηλαδή μονό για τους εκτροφείς, και θα γίνει από 8 έως 12 Δεκεμβρίου του 2011 στο ξενοδοχείο ******* το οποίο βρίσκεται στην Λεωφόρο Ποσειδώνος 97 στην Γλυφάδα. 

Κριτής θα είναι ο ισπανός κ. Luis Gil Gonzales της Ισπανικής Ομοσπονδίας F.O.E. 
Καλή επιτυχία στα συμμετέχοντα Timbrado και τους εκτροφείς τους. Πληροφορίες, τυχόν διευκρινήσεις και δηλώσεις 
συμμετοχής στο τηλ. 6985563958 email: elcity@birds.gr . 
http://www.timbrado.net - http://www.birds.gr

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ σας ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια ολους και σε εσενα προσωπικα καθως και φιλους και μελη του greekbirdclub που ανηκουν στο συλλογο  ! ειχε ειπωθει οτι θα υπαρχει και μερα οπου θα ειναι ανοικτος για το κοινο μετα την κριση των πουλιων .... τελικα δεν ισχυει;



* εσβησα το ονομα του ξενοδοχειου για να ειμαστε οκ με τους κανονες ! (... το ξεχασες   :winky:   )

----------


## mitsman

Θα ειμαι και εγω εκει..... ειστε τυχεροι που δεν εχω πουλια να ανεβασω.... χα αχ αχ χα χα χ α  πλακιτσα!!!!!!

Ζω για εκεινες τις ημερες!

----------


## geam

τελικά θα υπάρχει ημέρα για το κοινό?????

----------


## smokie

Άντε να τα πούμε και από κοντά !!! Καλή επιτυχία σε όσους πάρουμε μέρος !!!

----------


## mitsman

Σταματη καλη επιτυχια!!! Στο ευχομαι ολοψυχα!!!!

Θα χαρω απιστευτα πολυ να βγεις με την πρωτη πρωταθλητης... αλλα μετα θελω αποκλειστικη συνεντευξη και τετοια!!!!
Σημασια δεν εχει το αποτελεσμα βεβαια αλλα η συμμετοχη με πουλια εντος της ρατσας κατα την γνωμη μου!!!

----------


## kon.ts

Λόγω του ότι συμπέφτει ο φετεινός διαγωνισμός των Timbrados με τον διαγωνισμό των Μαλινουα στο ίδιο ξενοδοχείο,την ίδια χρονική στιγμή,συζητείται το θέμα της έκθεσης πως και σε ποιο χώρο μπορεί να γίνει!!Θα ενημερώσω με το που θα αποφασιστεί!

Δημήτρη (jk21) το όνομα του ξενοδοχείου δεν μπήκε σκόπιμα,απλά μετέφερα ατόφια την ανακοίνωση του συλλόγου.Τη στιγμή που οι κανόνες του forum δεν το επιτρέπουν καλά έκανες και το διέγραψες.Επίσης Δημήτρη δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα μπορεί να μεταφερθεί στην ενότητα καναρινιών φωνής (εκεί νομίζω ότι ανήκει).Αν συμφωνείς σε παρακαλώ μεταφερέ το.

Δημήτρη (mitsman) φέτος ελπίζω να έρθεις και να δεις τα πουλιά από κοντά αλλά του χρόνου πρώτα ο Θεός και να έχουμε όλοι μας υγεία,περιμένω να έρθεις με τα δικά σου Timbrado!!!!

Εύχομαι καλή προετοιμασία και καλά αποτελέσματα σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες!

----------


## jk21

Kωστα εκει εχουμε αποφασισει να βαζουμε τα θεματα των διαγωνισμων .αν κατι αλλαξει θα γινει για ολους .ξερω οτι δεν το εκανες (περι ονοματος ) συνειδητα !


δεν μας απαντησες το κρισιμοτερο ...θα υπαρχει μερα τελικα ανοιχτη για το κοινο;

----------


## smokie

> Σταματη καλη επιτυχια!!! Στο ευχομαι ολοψυχα!!!!
> 
> Θα χαρω απιστευτα πολυ να βγεις με την πρωτη πρωταθλητης... αλλα μετα θελω αποκλειστικη συνεντευξη και τετοια!!!!
> Σημασια δεν εχει το αποτελεσμα βεβαια αλλα η συμμετοχη με πουλια εντος της ρατσας κατα την γνωμη μου!!!


χχαχχαχαχ Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ , για φέτος θα μείνω στην συμμετοχή και ότι άλλο καλό ας έρθει αλλά από του χρόνου να είμαστε καλά ετοιμάσου για ..... συνεντεύξεις χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## kon.ts

Δημήτρη συζητείται το θέμα της έκθεσης και προσπαθούμε να βρούμε μια λύση.
Θα ενημερώσω με το που θα οριστικοποιηθεί πως και σε ποιο χώρο θα γίνει.

----------


## yannis37

Τιμπράδο και Μαλινουά στο ιδιο ξενοδοχείο?
κάποιοι (ενοικοι) δεν θα κλείσουν μάτι :Evilgrin0013:

----------


## thanmar78

Καλή επιτυχία φίλοι.

----------


## kon.ts

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 

Το πρόγραμμα όπως κάθε χρόνο θα 
έχει δυο ενότητες. 

Διαγωνισμός - Πρώτη ενότητα αυτή της κρίσης των 
πουλιών η οποία θα είναι κλειστή προς το κοινό. Πρόσβαση θα έχουν μόνο οι 
συμμετέχοντες εκτροφείς. Εκτροφείς που θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν εκτός του συλλόγου 
μας θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουν για συνεννόηση. 


Έκθεση (ανοικτή για το κοινό) - Ή Δεύτερη ενότητα θα περιλαμβάνει τη 
γνωριμία, συζήτηση εκτροφέων του συλλόγου με το κοινό, νέων μελών και υποψήφιων 
νέων μελών του συλλόγου. Επίσης θα υπάρχει και παρουσίαση Τimbrados. Η δεύτερη 
ενότητα θα γίνει στο ξενοδοχείο στον ημιώροφο από ώρα 09:30 έως 
11:00 την Κυριακή 11 Δεκεμβρίου. 


Το πρόγραμμα του Διαγωνισμού και 
της Έκθεσης: 

Πέμπτη 8 Δεκεμβρίου: 
Εγκλωβισμός πουλιών Ώρες 12:00 με 
14:00 και 17:00 με 19:00 
Γνωριμία με τον κριτή 

Παρασκευή 9 
Δεκεμβρίου 
Κρίση πουλιών 

Σάββατο 10 Δεκεμβρίου 
Κρίση πουλιών 


Κυριακή 11 Δεκεμβρίου 
Ανοικτή έκθεση για το κοινό 09:30 με 11:00 

Απονομή Βραβείων 

Το ξενοδοχείο βρίσκεται στην Λεωφόρο 
Ποσειδώνος 97 στην Γλυφάδα (με κατεύθυνση προς Πειραιά 50 μέτρα πριν την 
κεντρική πλατεία).


Kάλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες.

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ καλη επιτυχια στη διοργανωση ,σε εσενα προσωπικα  και στο Βαγγελη και φετος διακρισεις και στους Δημητρη (dimitris133 )  και Σταματη ( smokie ) αν παρουν φετος μερος στη διοργανωση να εχουν και κεινοι την χαρα της εμπειριας και γιατι οχι και καποιο βραβειο !

----------


## mitsman

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους!!!! τα λεμε εκει... χε χε ε χε  χεεχ

----------


## jk21

παραβρεθηκα σημερα στην ανοικτη εκδηλωση για το κοινο που επακολουθησε του διαγωνισμου .θεωρω τον εαυτο μου πολυ τυχερο εστω και για αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα που υπηρχε η δυνατοτητα να γινει .οντας στην ουσια ασχετος σε θεματα εκπαιδευσης (κατι λιγα γνωριζω ) ειχα την ευκαιρια να ακουσω και να καταγραψω ηχητικα καποι αποσπασματα που θα με βοηθησουν πολυ .θα ανεβασω καποια στιγμη ηχους απο τετραδες μελων που ειχαν ηδη κριθει αλλα μπηκαν σημερα ενωπιον μας ωστε ακουγοντας τα πουλια ,ο κριτης να επισημανει σωστα και λαθη του τραγουδιου τους .επιφυλλασομαι για ηχογραφημενα στιγμιοτυπα που ακουγεται ο κριτης εκτος αν απο τα μελη του ελσυτι (πχ τον ΚΩΣΤΑ που εχει ανοιξει το παρον θεμα ) μου δοθει αδεια .ηχητικα στιγμιοτυπα απο πουλακια υποθετω δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα ,για να παρουμε μια γευση τι εστι πραγματικα τιμπραντο ! 

..... δεν μπορω να κρυψω τον εγωισμο μου ... οταν νοιωθω οτι μετα απο καιρο ,στα λογια του κριτη ,δικαιωθηκα για τις επιφυλαξεις μου για το rape seed που ο ιδιος δεν χρησιμοποιει στο μιγμα του .αυτα θα τα πουμε στο αντιστοιχο θεμα 
Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια

----------


## mitsman

εγω δυστυχως επρεπε να βρισκομαι Ναξο και παροτι ανεβηκα στην Αθηνα την Πεμπτη το βραδυ μεσημερι παρασκευης γυρισα!!!



τι εγινε τελικα?????

----------


## jk21

αποτελεσματα ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ δεν ξερω ακριβη αλλα ο Βαγγελης πηρε τη δευτερη θεση στα μονα που μιλησαμε λιγο και ο ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗς (SMOKIE ) για πρωτη συμμετοχη εκανε ενα 89 πολυ καλο ! αντε του χρονου εσυ με τη σειρα σου!!! τα αποτελεσματα πιστευω συντομα θα ανακοινωθουν αν δεν εχει ηδη γινει (θα το κοιταξω ) και επισημα .η ανοικτη εκδηλωση ανωτερη σαφως απο μια απλη συναντηση που περιμενα .δυστυχως λιγος ο χρονος αλλα ουσιαστικοτατος .εχω βιντεοσκοπημενα στιγμιοτυπα αλλα θα δουμε αν θα τα βαλω on line .οτι πουνε τα παιδια που ειναι μελη .δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται σε οσα μιλα  ο κριτης .παντως εσυ θα τα δεις ,μην αγχωνεσαι ! για το μιγμα σπορων ,δες στο λινκ των μιγματων για καναρινια και θα καταλαβεις .

----------


## yannis37

τα αποτελέσματα του διαγωνισμού:

http://www.setbb.com/birds/viewtopic...orum=birds#521

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ευχαριστουμε ! και του χρονου ευχομαι *επιτελους* το λινκ να ειναι προς αυτο το συνδεσμο .... ειναι καιρο ανενεργος και για το καλυτερο καναρινι που υπαρχει στον τοπο μας δεν νοειται !

http://www.timbrado.net/

----------


## jk21

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολα τα παιδια που διακρηθηκανε και ειδικα στους φιλους μου ΔΗΜΟΥΛΙΑ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ και ΤΣΙΟΥΡΑΜΑΝΗ ΚΩΣΤΑ  ( http://www.greekbirdclub.com/member.php?2852-kon-ts )  !

----------


## kon.ts

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους φίλους εκτροφείς που έλαβαν μέρος στο διαγωνισμό!!  
Ήταν μια επιτυχής προσπάθεια,με προγραμματισμό,με φοβερή οργάνωση,με πολλά  διαγωνιζόμενα Timbrados,με πολλούς τομείς όπως η παραλαβή των πουλιών, ο  εγκλεισμός αυτών,ο διαγωνισμός,η έκθεση,το σεμινάριο και το όλο στήσιμο από την  αρχή μέχρι το τέλος. 
Χρειάστηκε αρκετή προσπάθεια για όλα αυτά να λάβουν  σάρκα και οστά και τη βοήθεια όλων αλλά και συγκεκριμένων ανθρώπων. 
Ένα  μεγάλο ευχαριστώ αξίζει στον πρόεδρο του ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ για την άψογη  διοργάνωση/συντονισμό όλων των κομματιών του διαγωνισμού,αλλά και στο Δ.Σ του  συλλόγου.Φέτος κοινή παραδοχή είναι το υψηλό επίπεδο των διαγωνιζόμενων  πουλιών,οι πάρα πολύ καλές βαθμολογίες και η συμμετοχή αρκετών φίλων στη όλη  αυτή προσπάθεια που κάνουμε! 
Στους φίλους που κατέκτησαν τις πρώτες θέσεις στις τετράδες και στις  βαθμολογίες τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια!
Φέτος ένα από τα μικρά μου κατάφερε και διακρίθηκε ως τρίτο (3) στα μονά με 93 βαθμούς.Είναι ο κίτρινος τενόρος στο video που έχω ανεβάσει στο blog μου,ενώ ο άλλος μου τραγουδιστής, ο κιτρινοκανελί στο άλλο videaki έλαβε 92 βαθμούς.
Γενικά από τα 17 αρσενικά που κατέβασα οι βαθμολογίες που έλαβαν ήταν από 90 εως 93 βαθμούς. Συμμετείχαν στον φετεινό διαγωνισμό 186 Timbrados και ηθικά αισθάνομαι ικανοποιημένος για το επίπεδο του κοπαδιού μου και αυτός ήταν και ο στόχος μου,να κυμαίνομαι σε καλά επίπεδα γενικώς. 
Ένας ολόκληρος χρόνος πέρασε σαν νερό  μέχρι τα πουλιά να φτάσουν σε αυτό το επίπεδο και τώρα ένας καινούργιος κύκλος  ξεκινάει. 
Το σεμινάριο που έλαβε χώρα ήταν επιμορφωτικό με σημαντικές πληροφορίες και το  παρακολούθησαν και αρκετοί φίλοι,εκτός από τους εκτροφείς.Αποτελεί ένα σημαντικό  βήμα για εμάς και ελπίζω του χρόνου να είμαστε όλοι καλύτεροι με υγεία και όρεξη  για ακόμα καλύτερους διαγωνισμούς!!!! 
Δημήτρη χάρηκα πολύ που μπόρεσες να έρθεις στο σεμινάριο και σου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να μιλήσεις με τον κριτή και να δικαιωθείς στο θέμα της διατροφής!
Για τα ηχητικά αποσπάσματα δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά θα σε ενημερώσω εν καιρώ μόλις μιλήσω με το Δ.Σ του συλλόγου.
Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες ότι συλλογικά και γενικότερα γίνεται μια προσπάθεια για να γνωρίσουν όλοι οι φίλοι το ισπανικό Timbrado και να αναβαθμίσουμε όσο το δυνατό περισσότερο όλους τους τομείς!!(forums,webpage κλπ)
Βήματα γίνονται προς κάθε κατεύθυνση και ευελπιστώ ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε.
Eύχομαι καλές γιορτές σε όλους με υγεία,αγάπη και ευτυχία!!!

----------


## jk21

Δεν εχω παρα να εκφρασω την χαρα μου για ολα αυτα που διαβαζω ,σε προσωπικο επιπεδο για σενα αλλα και για την εκτροφη των τιμπραντο στην ελλαδα ευρυτερα ! ολες αυτες οι κινησεις που ηδη εχουν γινει και που δινουν την ελπιδα οτι συντομα θα ακολουθησουν και αλλες ,σιγουρα θα βοηθησουν στο να μεγαλωσει ακομη περισσοτερο το ενδιαφερον των ελληνων χομπιστων προς τον << ισπανο τενορο >>   !!!

----------


## kon.ts

Aφιερωμένο στους φίλους του greekbirdclub...
Τimbrado 93 βαθμών

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους!!!

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ τον εχω σε ενα απο τα βιντεκια τον κιτρινο ! θυμαμαι που ο κριτης ηταν εντυπωσιασμενος !

----------


## kon.ts

Δημήτρη ο κριτής για αυτό το πουλί είπε ότι του έκανε εντύπωση γιατί έχει μεγάλη διάρκεια στο τραγούδι του,εναλλάσει όλες τις νότες μέσα σε αυτό,έχει πολλά και διαφορετικά γυρίσματα,πάρα πολύ καλές αυξομειώσεις, και γενικά ότι τέτοια πουλιά κάνουν για δάσκαλοι για όλα τα παραπάνω.
Αυτός είναι και ένας λόγος που είπα ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος για τα πουλάκια μου και εσύ ξέρεις ότι ο στόχος μας είναι να δημιουργούμε ποιοτικότερα Timbrado χρόνο με το χρόνο!

----------


## jk21

ε εσεις οι τιμπρανταδες  .... για ολους τους αλλους συλλογους μαθαμε ... για τα τιμπραντο που ενδιαφερεται ολος ο κοσμος εχουμε τιποτα επισημο ;

----------


## orion

::  :Party0011:  :Anim 19:

----------

